# Aluminium in the brain



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

About 10 years ago a TV docu about the human brain said microscopic flecks of aluminium are often found in the brains of Alzheimers victims, and they showed a microscope slide of a dead victims brain to prove it, and suggested that it comes from aluminium cooking pots and pans.
Aluminium conducts electricity, and as the brain is humming with electricity it's possibly being short-circuited.
I immediately switched to teflon-coated type cookware and have stuck with it ever since.
But for some reason the aluminium/Alzheimers link was never made widely known to the general public, perhaps the government was suppressing the info in case it wiped out the aluminium industry as people would dump their aluminium cookware in droves if they knew.
The link was mentioned again in this cutting from yesterdays national Daily Express newspaper, but in a small way 6th in the list-


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Teflon causes cancer. Take your pick.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I like cast iron but they say that high iron levels in males cause testicular cancer - that's why "mens" vitamins have less iron than "womens."

Now they have ceramic coated non-stick cookware. I wonder what that will do to me? I'm sure we won't know until its too late.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Even if you cook over a fire with a stick you will get something these days.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

> Myth 4: Drinking out of aluminum cans or cooking in aluminum pots and pans can lead to Alzheimer's disease.
> 
> Reality: During the 1960s and 1970s, aluminum emerged as a possible suspect in Alzheimer's. This suspicion led to concern about exposure to aluminum through everyday sources such as pots and pans, beverage cans, antacids and antiperspirants. Since then, *studies have failed to confirm any role for aluminum in causing Alzheimer's*. Experts today focus on other areas of research, and few believe that everyday sources of aluminum pose any threat.


Memory Loss Myths & Facts | Alzheimer's Association


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So they really don't know what causes it, they have a good idea of what doesn't cause it...other than that they know it exists and is fatal 100% of the time. I have a hunch that things like this are caused by complex set of factors coming together, a perfect storm scenario. Individually each factor is not a risk but in just the right combination, lethal. 

I'm wearing my aluminum foil hat as I type this, so take it for what its worth, just my opinion.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I have held this as fact for a long time and it's sad to see I'm right. Never thought I would say that it's bad to be right.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

We're always being told that various things cause such-and-such an illness but most of the time it's unproven so we can't take it too seriously, but with the aluminium thing we SAW with our own eyes on TV flecks of aluminium in Alzheimer victims brains under the microscope. 
That hard evidence was enough to make me dump all my aluminium cookware forever!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't doubt that there are flecks of aluminum in the brains of Alzheimer patients, one has to wonder if they are the cause of the illness or the result of the illness. I whole heartedly agree with not using aluminum cookware cups canteens and such, yet for other reasons. There are simply better materials available for such items.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

You never know what they put in our foodware this day.
The plates you eat off can give you some sort of desease.
Yes you cook over an open fire you run the risk of cancer.
Some of the food you eat can cause some sort of desease.

The saying goes "If you buy it from your local food store and you don't know what is in it, then you run the risk of catching something."
Goes to show how much man has changed the earth.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Life causes death. Don't live!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep, living is a terminal illness. That's why I choose to actively live life and enjoy as much of it as I can.
As for cancer, the only real cause for cancer is exposure to radiation. We are all exposed every day to small amounts that add up over time. If you live long enough you are likely to get cancer. My mom lived to be 68 and never got it but my dad died of cancer (non-specific cancer) when he was only 55. I am nearly 8 years older than he was when he died.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

there is a company called Salad Master who manufactures surgical stainless steel pots and pans for cooking. very expensive but healthy. they make their cookware with the same stainless used for medical purposes. teflon causes cancer and aluminum pots cause alzheimers.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Alzheimer is caused by a breakdown of processes in the brain that keep plaque build-up from destroying neurons. In patients suffering from this disease the plaque build-up is responsible for the symptoms not a build-up of aluminum.

Let's at least try to be responsible posters and check our sources before posting?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ..Alzheimer..the plaque build-up is responsible for the symptoms not a build-up of aluminum.
> Let's at least try to be responsible posters and check our sources before posting?


Mate, you disappoint me by implying we should be sheeple and believe everything the Establishment tells us!
Jesus said- "The world wants you to dance to its tune.." (Matt 11:16/17), and I don't dance..
NO source has ever said straight out- "Aluminium in the brain is harmless", therefore we can assume they just don't know.
Some sources like the one below say there IS a link, so I for one am playing it safe by not touching aluminium cookware-

_*New Study Links Aluminium Intake to Osteoporosis and Alzheimers Disease*
Written by Andrew Puhanic 
Published on Wednesday, August 22nd, 2012 
A new study published in the International Journal of Electrochemical Science has discovered that cooking with aluminium increases the risk of developing Osteoporosis and Alzheimer's Disease
New Study Links Aluminium Intake to Osteoporosis and Alzheimers_


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I like the hard anodized Calphalon commercial cookware. I don't think it imparts any aluminum into the food.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Fear not! I am sure someone with Obamacare is working on a mandate to let us all know what cookware is acceptable and must be purchased from a company whose CEO is now an ambassador to Switzerland, where he/she can oversee the secret accounts of the dems.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got enough of various metal parts holding me together my family is just gonna recycle me when I kick. A bit of aluminum is the least of my worries:shock:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Stainless steel and glass cookware seems to be reasonably okay. 

Teflon, is used in food packaging and a study shows that there are traces of Teflon in people who frequent fast food places. Because the food wrappers are impregnated with Teflon which comes off and is ingested.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Stainless steel doesn't cook very well.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, stainless steel doesn't cook well, but you can use it to cook food very well. 
There is a three ply stainless manufacturer who uses three layers of stainless with interior layers of carbon that cook very evenly and at very low temps.
There is one that uses filler layers of copper and one that uses 7 layers of stainless with no mention of filler material.
While I really like this cookware (most have a lifetime warranty) it is expensive but you only buy it once instead of replacing your cookware more often. It is better than cast iron IF you have children cooking or doing the cleaning or a spouse who is unfamiliar with cast iron.
Burning the pots is the most common way to destroy the layered stainless as they are meant to be used on medium heat and lower unless you boil water.

Sometimes referred to as "Waterless" cookware it actually requires the use of some water to cook with because that aids in the even cooking of the food. There is a learning curve to using this type of cookware but it is easier than learning how to properly use cast iron. I have both and use them both. If I am going to boil or simmer acidic vegetables I use the stainless because boiling tomatoes in a cast iron pot is a quick way to remove the "curing" from the pot.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Awe crap, am I in trouble for sleeping with my aluminum framed pistols and rifles. Damn. 




Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Fuzzy, you gotta watch that aluminum on the brain, it can make you light-headed. <cough>


----------



## steveparish (Jan 17, 2014)

Aluminum ions inhibit growth and eventually kill cells repecially in the brain


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

I read this years ago too then it vanished! I guess as so many drinks cans, food cans and personal hygiene items contain aluminium... Anyway Urtica Dioica is very effective at cleaning the blood of all sorts of toxins including heavy metals. It can also be planted in areas with polluted soil and will "clean" the area up of toxins. This is but one of the many many reasons Nettle is on my top 10 herbs for SHTF plus nutritionally its fantasic full of vitamins and minerals and can be used to make beer too! (Plus the many medical uses)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Genetics play a role in alziemers too.
A friend's wife has been diagnosed recently.
Her sister died from it a couple years ago


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have taken the stance that gettinng out of bed causes cancer and staying in bed causes heart disease.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess machining and benching aluminum billets for years can't help.
The aluminum dust was suspended in the cutting oil smoke.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

roy said:


> Teflon causes cancer. Take your pick.


This is a popular myth. The study they did was to take pure Teflon (most applications of Teflon is diluted), heated it to 600 degrees and measured a reading of .000000001 (not exact but miniscule) carcinogens. Thus they could say it causes cancer.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

White mice cause Cancer! If we look back to pre 1900's, people's lifespans were a lot shorter. While I see life taking diseases strike the young, it seems that all you have to do is live long enough and something will kill you. Personal case in point: my oldest brother was a health nut. Ate almost no meat at all, what he did eat came from his wife's parents farm who were the original natural (organic) farmers. I was always amazed to see him looking almost gaunt. He didn't need any anti-cholesterol meds, or any high blood pressure meds. He bicycled to work every day possible, even in the winter, as long as snow was off the road. Always healthy. When he retired at age 69, he partook in a university study about PSA tests. He would get 4 PSA tests a year. In the second year, even though PSA was normal, on his regular, yearly physical his doctor found what turned out to be prostate cancer. Even with surgery, he was dead in 18 months.
My next brother (couple of years younger) ate what he wanted, smoked, drank, chased women, etc. Lived 4 years longer than oldest brother and dies of brain cancer. I guess they both lived their lives the way they wanted and were happy in the way they lived.

Live healthy to feel healthy. I seriously wonder how much good it does in the end.
For what it's worth, my mother started me cooking in cast iron when I was 6-7. A well cured cast iron pan is 10 times better at non-stick than Teflon, in MHO.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Peanut butter gave you cancer, then it didn't.
Red wine was bad, then good, then bad and now good again.
Charcoal grilling caused cancer, now it is available to use indoors.
Coffee dehydrates you, no wait, now it doesn't.

I've got too much living to do to spend time worrying about this crap.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I was going to post something, but forgot what it was I was going to post. Drats! I hate it when that happens. Now where was I? Oh! I was going to port something right! never mind


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Isn't there aluminum in Chem trails too? 

Stop breathing!! I did, and it's done wonders for me! I don't worry about aluminum now!! Just dirt...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Study finds eating chicken on the bone makes children more aggressive

Another stupid food study.


----------

